

Ask HN: Moving away from the JAP tag - mxmpawn

I&#x27;m one of the two programmers working on an news application to be launched soon. The founders hired a marketing guy and some designers who are taking care of the interface and identity of the application.<p>I perceive that I&#x27;m being tagged as JAP(just a programmer) and I&#x27;d like to move away from that tag. If the startup is succesful it&#x27;d be nice to be considered for a higher level position.<p>I&#x27;d like to know if someone has&#x2F;had in a similar situation. Any advice is very welcomed.
======
ScottWhigham
First place to start is with a self-assessment, I'd think. What skills do you
have outside of programming that can be helpful? What training have you done
on other subjects? I also think that, before you say "I want to be something
else", you need to defined what the "something else" is. It might be that
"what you want" and "what you are currently" are not that close. It then falls
on you to identify how to add those skills to your skill set, all while making
sure your team knows your ambitions.

